# resonator delete, what are the dimensions



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

I used a 20 inch pipe. The inlet and outlet of the resonator aren't the same. I believe the inlet was larger and needed different flaring. I think it was a hair over 2.25" inlet and 2" outlet, but you need to get under there and measure.

Doing it again I would have went 20.5" total length including flares, but it depends where you cut and how deep the flaring is.


----------



## jishthefish57 (Feb 24, 2020)

PolarisX said:


> I used a 20 inch pipe. The inlet and outlet of the resonator aren't the same. I believe the inlet was larger and needed different flaring. I think it was a hair over 2.25" inlet and 2" outlet, but you need to get under there and measure.
> 
> Doing it again I would have went 20.5" total length including flares, but it depends where you cut and how deep the flaring is.





PolarisX said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I'm going to go to harbor freight tomorrow and buy a measuring calliper or whatever they are called? not trying to order the stuff and find I got all the wrong stuff. Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Go to an exhaust shop and have them do it. You are going to have a hard time getting the right pipe off the shelf, I had an exhaust shop cut and flare mine for me.


----------

